# Heroku-style setup possible?



## herrbischoff (Feb 28, 2018)

I have recently come across Dokku, which offers a complete solution to running kind of a private Heroku. Since it's Linux-based and leverages Docker, it will not translate to FreeBSD in any way. However, the working principle of being able to deploy different applications with a couple of commands and update it just by pushing updates to a Git repository appeals to me.

Is there any project or tools that you know of that could be used to get a similar setup working on FreeBSD?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 1, 2018)

herrbischoff said:


> Is there any project or tools that you know of that could be used to get a similar setup working on FreeBSD?


Nothing comes to mind. But if it's  about the principle then you could leverage jail(8) for this on FreeBSD. You can create a jail(8) and set up the whole thing as single package. You would need to script some wrapper functions around it but it's certainly doable.


----------



## bdrewery@ (Jul 19, 2022)

GitHub - piku/piku: The tiniest PaaS you've ever seen. Piku allows you to do git push deployments to your own servers.
					

The tiniest PaaS you've ever seen. Piku allows you to do git push deployments to your own servers. - GitHub - piku/piku: The tiniest PaaS you've ever seen. Piku allows you to do git push de...




					github.com


----------

